# How much does my horse weigh?



## Alisha S (Jun 2, 2012)

What is the average weight of a 15hh thoroughbred?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There is no "average" and no way to guess based on height -- I would suggest employing the use of a weight tape, using the weight estimation formula (google will give you the formula) based on measurements or finding and making use of a large scale in your area.


----------



## Alisha S (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tip themacpack


----------

